
How Sex Hurts the Workplace, Especially Women - Sylvia Ann Hewlett - Concours
http://blogs.hbr.org/hbr/hewlett/2010/08/how_sex_hurts_the_workplace_es.html
======
wake_up_sticky
A better article would be called, "How the Workplace Hurts Sex"

